# Agents



## TammyC (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello all, just found this sight,,,:canada:

I was just woundering for all the people who are lucky enough to be over in Canada after making the big move how many used an agent to help with it all, i have quite a few i am i conntact with, have got the prices  and i am considering who to use, hubby is a joiner and a stone mason so he can get over on a skilled work route, and the time line is 9-12 months,,,,
Does anybody have any agents who they used and would recommend.
Hope im not breaking any rules for asking,,,,,ray:


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

*Consultants*

Firstly do NOT use consultants, they are expensive and you can do all your paperwork yourself - it is a pain going through it all but you know it is correct, you are not paying someone a huge amount of money for doing something simple and you can track what's happening.

The forms come with completion guides and I found that as long as you read them several times and have extra copies of the forms you can do it.
Read other posts on here about consultants - then you'll know!

Hope this helps


----------



## TammyC (Feb 23, 2010)

Thaks for that,
The thought of it just scares me :behindsofa:
all that paperwork, and i mean where do you start !!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

TammyC said:


> Thaks for that,
> The thought of it just scares me :behindsofa:
> all that paperwork, and i mean where do you start !!!


You begin by downloading the application forms from the CIC website. I fully agree with MandyB that using an agent is totally unnecessary particularly as your OH is a skilled worker and would almost definitely obtain a PR visa. Fill the forms in carefully and enclose any documentation required. It is not difficult. You'll need all your money for when you get here.


----------

